# Programm zum Testen ob Grafikkarte defekt



## [FRSG]Sparrow (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

meine Graka hat die letzten Tage gesponnen. Bunte Farben wo Sie nicht hingehören, System Abstürtze.

Es ging los, das sich Cod MW2 aufgehängt hat und lila Farben im Bild waren.

Dann neugestartet und Lila Farben auf Monitor beim Hochfahren.
Cod wieder aufgehängt
Neuen Treiber installiert.
gleiche Probleme.
Graka saubergemacht rechner gereinigt
gleiche Probleme
treiber noch mal installiert. jetzt läuft der rechner gerade mal.

kann das die Graka sein, oder vielleicht sogar was anderes?
Jetzt geht sogar gerade mal COD ohne Probleme.

Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem ich das rausfinden kann?

Danke


----------



## Papzt (29. Juli 2010)

Lade dir mal Furmark runter und stress die mal ein bisschen. die Temperatur wird auch angezeigt dann siehst du auch ob sie evtl zu heiß wird. lass das am besten mal 10 minuten laufen und sag dann mal ob es problemlos durchgelaufen ist


----------



## matteo92 (29. Juli 2010)

Teste mal deinen Ram mit dem Tool hier: Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase
Und stress mal ca. 30 min deine CPU hiermit:
Orthos : Download - PCMasters.de

Falls bei allen beiden Tests keine Fehler auftreten wird es zu 99% die Grafikkarte sein.
Teste mal dann die Graka mit Futuremark oder ähnlichen Benchmarktests und wenn sie dort abschmiert ist sie wahrscheinlich Defekt.


----------



## Squatrat (29. Juli 2010)

Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte?

Wie sieht die restliche Hardware aus? (Netzteil...)

Wie schon gesagt Furmark laufen lassen.

Ich hatte derartige Probleme mal mit einer GT220 da war es vermute ich ein Temperaturproblem.


----------



## [FRSG]Sparrow (30. Juli 2010)

Also den FurMark test hat er gut überlebt.

ich habe erst 1,5 std cod MW 2 gezockt, dann den Test laufen lassen.

nach ca. 18 Minuten Höchsttemp 83 Grad.

ich denke das ist in ordnung oder?

Es scheint echt ein Treiberproblem gewesen zu sein.


Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe jungs


----------

